# Almera CY460 speaker problems



## festerdublin (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Guys

I have an annoying problem with my Almera's stereo/speakers.
Its the cy460 model integrated stereo

It started with a speaker missing sound at the back left however I ignored it adjusting the balance to the front.. Then I noticed the back right audio went missing.. Then a crackle on the front right bass speaker. So I was only left with the left hand front side speaker working. Now this is where its gets interesting. The back right kicks in every now and again on long journeys. THe front right bass speaker only plays treble (It doesnt match the bass of the front left)

I have replaced the cy460 completely with a second hand off ebay thinking it could be the amp or equalisation. It has the same problem. So it must be wiring or fuse or something.

Would anyone know what could be going on?

Points to note:

I have an xcarlink installed and never had a problem with it.
Have tried the balance front to rear and also left to right (both in the middle and still seeing the same issue)
Issue also happens with radio so its not just the cdplayer/xcarlink
I double checked all connections in the back of the CY460 its not that.
Balance F-R all to rear with volume @ 20 gives nothing
Balance F-R all to front with volume @ 20 gives audio however front right now has no bass
Balance L-R all to right I hear only treble from both tweeter and bass (front only)
Balance L-R all to left I hear base and treble front (front only)

It has to be wiring however I dont know where to look is there a fuse per speaker or something?
I dont particularly want to start replacing speakers considering the back right works every now and again.

I'm literally tearing my hair out.. Any help would be very much appreciated!

Thanks guys
Fester!


----------

